# Georgia Ruffed Grouse



## ruff hunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wandering if there are any serious grouse hunters in Ga. and how many flushes do you guys average? If you do hunt grouse do you have to make trips to N.C. to off set lack of birds or do you guys just hunt grouse from time to time and also spend more time on quail and woodcock?


----------



## coveyrise (Nov 30, 2011)

I have friends in the Ashville area that move 1 bird every 1.5 hours. My experience with Ga. grouse is more like 1.5 birds a day. If I am lucky. Just like quail hunting I am sure having your honey holes is the key to hunting Ga. grouse. If you look real hard on the internet people will tell you exactly where the grouse are.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Nov 30, 2011)

If I were going to hunt grouse in N. Georgia, I'd find a fly-fishing forum with a lot of members from up there. Those guys usually have a pretty good idea as to where to find birds.

Adam


----------



## coveyrise (Dec 1, 2011)

So do the guys on the bird watching forums. Went to Montana years back and got on a bird watchers forum. Found the land of milk and honey full of Ruffed Grouse. Even was told where to park and which trails to walk. I brought my Ithaca binoculars with me. Probably saw 18 Ruffs in this one draw. The Appalachian trail forum has pointed me to some great Ruffy areas also.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 11, 2011)

iam from north ga i do alot of fishing on grassy mountain in murray county  and i see a good bit of grouse as iam walking to my fishing holes ive also been seeing them right her by the house when i was deer hunting recently


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Dec 11, 2011)

I see them everytime I go to the N Ga Mtns....Got pics of 2 of them
walking down a forest svc road...Got close enough to take a pic
with my cell phone...


----------



## Dixiegrouse (Dec 12, 2011)

I camped & hunted for 3 days in ga this weekend and had 2 woodcock and 1 grouse flush in about 14 hrs very disappointing
and hunted some cover that looked good such is ga grouse hunting
for me.I need to find some new spots.I cant make a grouse dog
just going to Wi once a year.
Dixie


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 12, 2011)

rigderunner said:


> iam from north ga i do alot of fishing on grassy mountain in murray county  and i see a good bit of grouse as iam walking to my fishing holes ive also been seeing them right her by the house when i was deer hunting recently



Couple I usually see trout fishing, are in the grassy areas as we'll.  My grandparents have a cabin in Union, going to go but in Jan and start see if I can find any.


----------



## rigderunner (Dec 12, 2011)

i would like to find someone to go shoot some grouse with that had a good dog i beleive i could put them on a few


----------



## Luke0927 (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm around Dawsonville we have a new baby so I won't be getting out till January or so if you want PM me and maybe we can get together, I have only ran a couple of my dogs on grouse a couple times though


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 13, 2011)

rigderunner said:


> i would like to find someone to go shoot some grouse with that had a good dog i beleive i could put them on a few



Just name a date, If I get a pass from the boss, I have the dogs and coffee.


----------



## BradMyers (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a friend that deer hunted Cohutta recently and flushed 3 one day and 1 the next day. Said one roosted and stayed in plain sight until he left. I plan on doing a radio show on grouse in GA soon, I just need to find someone with success that can share some tips.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 31, 2011)

Just head up to the UP of michigan..they are EVERYWHERE..we call them dumb birds because you don't even need a dog..they will let you walk right up to them and you can shoot them from about 3 feet away!


----------

